# Precor Elliptical



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2008)

Precor 5.21 I EFX.  My gf has been begging for one these for a while now.  Anyone here own a Precor elliptical?  I don't buy cheap shit so thats why I'm going with Precor.  How is the warranty service?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

They paid 3200$ in January of 2007.  They want to sell it to me for 1500$.  I checked Craigslist and most are going for 2k and they are 4 or 5 years old.  Its  a good deal but still a lot of money.  Should I spend the dough and get it or just get a brand new 600$ one from sears or w/e.  Thoughts please.

BTW I know the people personally who are selling it.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 17, 2008)

My wife wanted an elliptical like her life depended on it, so I went and got one from Sears, I think I paid about $500 or so... don't remember, anyway...
This is just me talking, and I admit I'm no expert on ellipticals, but it's a pretty good machine. It has an adjustable stride, heart rate monitor, various resistance programs... pretty much all the bells and whistles. If you really want the Precor, then it sounds like a good deal. Personally, I'd save a few bucks.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> My wife wanted an elliptical like her life depended on it, so I went and got one from Sears, I think I paid about $500 or so... don't remember, anyway...
> This is just me talking, and I admit I'm no expert on ellipticals, but it's a pretty good machine. It has an adjustable stride, heart rate monitor, various resistance programs... pretty much all the bells and whistles. If you really want the Precor, then it sounds like a good deal. Personally, I'd save a few bucks.



I hear yuh.  My fiancee has been begging for one of these also.  She works out all the time.  I know she will use it.  It looks like they hold their value pretty well so if I ever need to sell it it shouldn't be an issue getting my money's worth.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

If I may add some personal experience, i've tried the ellipticals and I have to say that the best bang for my workout time is the crosstrainer.  I get both my legs and arms moving and i'm getting more of a workout in 20 minutes than if I spent 40 minutes on the elliptical.  It has had a much quicker effect on my fat butt too.

So if it was me... I would get the crosstrainer over the elliptical every time.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Out of the 5-6 different brands of ellipticals that I have used in the past, Precor is by far my favorite. I'm not a fan of the fixed handles though, I like the ones that move with the pedals.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 17, 2008)

If I were to buy an elliptical, I would spend the extra money and get a Precor.  If you go out and buy a cheap one, it'll probably never get used.  That's what I've discovered in my own experiences.  They are expensive, but they feel expensive which is nice.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> If I were to buy an elliptical, I would spend the extra money and get a Precor.  If you go out and buy a cheap one, it'll probably never get used.  That's what I've discovered in my own experiences.  *They are expensive, but they feel expensive which is nice.*



Exactly.  I'm picking it up this Saturday.  The thing weighs 200lbs.  Gonna be fun trying to muscle it into my basement.  Here it is:  Precor EFX 5.21i Elliptical Fitness Crosstrainer


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> So if it was me... I would get the crosstrainer over the elliptical every time.



It says its an elliptical cross trainer.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 17, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Exactly.  I'm picking it up this Saturday.  The thing weighs 200lbs.  Gonna be fun trying to muscle it into my basement.  Here it is:  Precor EFX 5.21i Elliptical Fitness Crosstrainer



Looks very nice!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> It says its an elliptical cross trainer.



That one looks like a good one but I would still go with the one that has the arms that move too.  The one I have has both the arms that move and the arm rest in the middle under the pannel.  If I remember to look at the name of it I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

Jo-Anna said:


> That one looks like a good one but I would still go with the one that has the arms that move too.  The one I have has both the arms that move and the arm rest in the middle under the pannel.  If I remember to look at the name of it I'll post it tomorrow.



I'm limited in options here.  I'm getting this one for half the price.  She says she used this one at her gym.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2008)

My Elliptical Trainer cost $1100 at Sears, it came with cable resistance training with various pulleys to get different angles for arms and leg extensions/curls...very handy little machine when you wanna get in a fast work out....and believe me it can put a lot of force on those cables, I can't even budge it in any of the exercises when set to full strength.....


----------

